# Legs once or twice a week?



## alfred (Jun 1, 2011)

I like training my legs twice a week on Tuesday and Friday.
I have read that some people train their legs once a week. I'm just curios if it's better to do it one or twice a week? What are your thoughts about it?


----------



## cro.an72 (Jun 1, 2011)

I do them one every 4-5 days. but I feel that I kill myself. I think that it depends on what you do.


----------



## mzack (Jun 1, 2011)

alfred said:


> I like training my legs twice a week on Tuesday and Friday.
> I have read that some people train their legs once a week. I'm just curios if it's better to do it one or twice a week? What are your thoughts about it?




I train my legs once a week because if I train twice I can hardly walk for a few days..


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 2, 2011)

alfred said:


> I like training my legs twice a week on Tuesday and Friday.
> I have read that some people train their legs once a week. I'm just curios if it's better to do it one or twice a week? What are your thoughts about it?



If yo  can recover from it and your growing then fine. I know myself I would overtrain doing them 2 x per week.


----------



## huge28 (Jun 2, 2011)

alfred said:


> I like training my legs twice a week on Tuesday and Friday.
> I have read that some people train their legs once a week. I'm just curios if it's better to do it one or twice a week? What are your thoughts about it?



I train my legs twice a week, but I split them into quads one day and hamstrings on another


----------



## GBtom (Jun 4, 2011)

I do them every 3-4 days , splitting them into ham and quads


----------



## slippery (Jun 6, 2011)

Once a week is enough. They need time to properly recover from training to training as I hit them hard. I saw plenty of guys doing legs too often and not growing...


----------



## brandon (Jun 27, 2011)

Once a week like any other big group of muscles.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 28, 2011)

alfred said:


> I like training my legs twice a week on Tuesday and Friday.
> I have read that some people train their legs once a week. I'm just curios if it's better to do it one or twice a week? What are your thoughts about it?



Everyone is different. What is best for me might not be best for you. Diet and supplements can have an effect on your current best training method too.

On the whole it all depends upon how you train your legs. If your doing a standard leg day (high volume) then once per week is best. High volume meaning a few exercises for each part and 3-4 sets or more for each.

But I personally like to train with a much lower volume and as a result it is best to train 2/3 times weekly. That could be 1/2 exercises per part and a few sets for each. The lower the daily volume the higher the number of days.

Heavy squatting and stiff leg deadlifts should only be peformed once weekly imo. But others can be peformed more if you feel it is working for you.

I usually train legs twice weekly. More volume with hams and calves. Nothing is set in stone. Sometimes the opposite of the textbook can work. I just mean my calves are bad so I now train them most days I am in the gym (4 days usually). I just do 1 exercise  with various sets. This approach has improved them incredibly. But you need a good foundation of training before you do something like that. Shocking the body is good. Although I wouldn't follow that approach for my quads.

Try lowering your volume if your doing 2 days per week and let me know how you get on. Incorporate high reps into one (or both) of the days too for something different.


----------



## gettin'addicted (Jun 28, 2011)

I do them twice a week as heavy as I can go and they have grown for me


----------



## Harbour (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi alfred,
It's all upon your strength and goals. What are your goals?
I train my legs twice in a week also and do workout on all body parts in other days.


----------



## alfred (Jul 11, 2011)

Harbour said:


> Hi alfred,
> It's all upon your strength and goals. What are your goals?
> I train my legs twice in a week also and do workout on all body parts in other days.



My overall goal is to steadily keep growing


----------



## hj11jason (Jul 14, 2011)

I do my legs one a week for about an hour . I thought this is enough  . But listening to you guys , I reckon I'm not pushing my legs hard enough


----------

